# Help me with upgrading my PC !



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone ..

My PC Specs: 

-Motherboard: Intel DH61BE 
-Processor: Intel Core i5 3.30Ghz
-Memory: 4GB RAM DDR3
-Graphics: Intel HD4300/4500 Series

I Want Install : 

1- Amazon.com: ASUS EAH6670/DIS/1GD5 Radeon HD 6670 GDDR5 1 GB Video Card: Electronics 

----------------- 

2- Amazon.com: Corsair XMS3 4 GB 1333MHz PC3-10666 240-pin DDR3 Memory Kit for Intel Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD CMX4GX3M1A1333C9: Electronics 

---------- 

Please guys i need right answers & from Source ​


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What power supply do you currently have?
Video card upgrades will usually require a PSU upgrade especially if it's a OEM PC.

If it is a OEM PC what brand and model?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo has 2 RAM slots.Your best option would be to install a 2X2GB matched pair of RAM to takes advantage of Dual Channel and avoid any possible RAM incompatibility issues.


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

1-My PC have 500watt power supply

i don't understand what u means with OEM ! my PC is not DELL or HP etc ...


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Brand/specs/configuration of the 4GB of RAM you have installed?


Guys am noob  my dad bought me this PC i don't know what Type of memory im using


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need a 550W good quality PSU for the 6670 GPU.


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Your Mobo has 2 RAM slots.Your best option would be to install a 2X2GB matched pair of RAM to takes advantage of Dual Channel and avoid any possible RAM incompatibility issues.


i have 4gb ram ,, a wana get new 4gb to be 4X4GB to be 8GB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Computerized said:


> Guys am noob  my dad bought me this PC i don't know what Type of memory im using


The Mobo you listed in the first post has two RAM slots.
If you have one stick it would be a 4GB. If you have two sticks you have 2X2GB and that's more than enough for any games and most all apps.


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> You need a 550W good quality PSU for the 6670 GPU.


see this AMD Radeon

its needs only 400watt or more ,, i got 500watt


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The Mobo you listed in the first post has two RAM slots.
> If you have one stick it would be a 4GB. If you have two sticks you have 2X2GB and that's more than enough for any games and most all apps.


Thats right bro i won't get more than 4gb


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

400W is the minimum suggested by AMD. You need to add 30% to that number to realize an adequate amount of power for the GPU and the other hardware. That comes to 520W.
The PSU also needs to be good quality.


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> 400W is the minimum suggested by AMD. You need to add 30% to that number to realize an adequate amount of power for the GPU and the other hardware. That comes to 520W.
> The PSU also needs to be good quality.


umm ,, so which is best video card i can install it on 500watt and PCI Express 2.0 x16

i can only buy from [ 130 - 100 ] Dollars


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the brand & Model of your PSU? If you don't know, remove the case side panel and look at the label affixed to the PSU. We recommend a minimum 5550W good quality PSU for any system using PCI-E graphics.


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> What is the brand & Model of your PSU? If you don't know, remove the case side panel and look at the label affixed to the PSU. We recommend a minimum 5550W good quality PSU for any system using PCI-E graphics.


Sorry , Whats u mean with PSU ?


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

u mean Power Supply Unit ??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Computerized said:


> u mean Power Supply Unit ??


Yes


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Yes


mm i see its SilverStone Model SST-ST50F-ES V 1.2 500watt


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

PLease Guys help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is medium quality at best. Personally, I would use nothing less than a good quality 550W PSU with a 6670.
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Your PSU is medium quality at best. Personally, I would use nothing less than a good quality 550W PSU with a 6670.
> Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


So what is the best video card i can install it and works Perfect on Intel DH61BE ( PCI Express 2.0 x16 ) with 500watt ,, I only have 130$


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> We recommend a minimum 5550W good quality PSU for any system using PCI-E graphics.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

My pc specs :

-Motherboard: Intel DH61BE (( PCI Express 2.0 x16 ))
-Processor: Intel Core i5 3.30Ghz
-Memory: 4GB RAM DDR3
-Power Supply Unit: SilverStone Model SST-ST50F-ES V 1.2 500watt
-Graphics: Radeon HD4300/4500 Series

Can i install :

Radeon HD 5770 1GB

http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Vapor...4710943&sr=8-1

OR

GeForce GTS 450 1GB GDDR5

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-P...4711389&sr=1-1

--------------------------------------…

And also i wana change my old Case ,, what is nice Case i can put it on my PC (( Price between )) [ 25 - 22 ] Dollars

NOTE : ALL THINGS I WILL BUY IT FROM Amazon.com , Please Give me the links !

IF I Can't install HD5770 or GTS 450 !! So what is the best video card i can install it and works Perfect on Intel DH61BE ( PCI Express 2.0 x16 ) with 500watt ,, I only have 130$


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any system using PCI-E graphics.
My best suggestion is to purchases a good quality PSU and then add to the left over $54 until you have enough to purchase the GPU.
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Computerized (Aug 29, 2011)

If i get Cooler Master 550W [60$] and HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 = Will work 100% Perfect ???


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Computerized said:


> If i get Cooler Master 550W [60$] and HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 = Will work 100% Perfect ???


Possibly but for how long is anyone's guess.
The PSU is not the place you want to cut corners.


----------

